# Help on Plant name



## milindsaraswala (Feb 28, 2009)

I purchase some plants and I was looking for name of them. Last plant is very tall can I cut from the top


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

how do you buy a plant without knowing what it is ? for all you know it could be toxic to your fish..if i see plants in a shop i fully expect for them to be properly labeled with their scientific and common names..and for the shop owner to know enough about them to explain their care and maintenance to me..


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

First pic, anubias (plant with big broad leaves) and jungle Val. No clue about the other one


----------



## Kirrie (Jan 18, 2013)

Lots of Bacopa! It's a great plant that can grow fast like anacharis. When it gets too tall, you can snap it in half and replant the top half.


----------

